# British Paramedic Refuses To Resuscitate Man, Lets Him Die



## MMiz (Feb 28, 2010)

*British Paramedic Refuses To Resuscitate Man, Lets Him Die*

Karl Harris, a British paramedic, allegedly refused to help a dying man, telling his trainee colleague there was "no point", a British court has been told.

The victim, 420-lb Keith Baker, who lived alone in Brighton, England, had phoned emergency services after experiencing trouble breathing.

Unbeknown to Harris and his colleague, trainee paramedic Ben Stokes, the phone operator stayed on the line after the ambulance service arrived. The call was recorded and played in court during prosecution of Harris.

*Read more*


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 5, 2010)

He got a year in prison for his efforts...or lack of them.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/sussex/8549261.stm


----------



## Scout (Mar 5, 2010)

Harris, of Tophill Close, Portslade, was found guilty at Lewes Crown Court of perverting the course of justice. 


Sounds like a bit more to this?


----------



## Melclin (Mar 5, 2010)

"In order to cover up his omissions, he told lies to the police officers. He repeated those lies to his bosses and he went on to falsify paperwork."

It was his phibbing that got him nicked, not the lack of resus.

I can _kinda_ see his rationale: even if they do get a ROSC, transporting a 420 pound bloke is not ganna be easy/practical. Whats the likelihood he lives through the process?

But still, I don't see why you wouldn't just try. You're supposed too and its not completely beyond the realms of possibility that you get a survival to discharge out of this, given that it was a witnessed arrest. 

The on top of that, lying about it...idiot.


----------



## ZVNEMT (Mar 6, 2010)

420 lbs is heavy... but not impossible to move. ME and my partner have moved 300+lbs Pts without lift assist ( with lowriding stretchers even). It doesn't feel good, but it can be done. call for a lift assist.. or 2 or 3.... and do your job. 

though I still prefer to take the CryptKeeper over Jabba the Hutt....


----------



## Aidey (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't agree with the paramedic's behavior, lying or attitude, the argument the prosecutor made makes me nervous. Try anything even if the chance is 1 in a million...I think that we desperately need to get away from that type of thinking in medicine. I'm just not comfortable with the precedent that sets. 

I'm not trying to defend the paramedic at all, I would have worked the code (actually I had a 400lb patient arrest on my gurney the other day, we worked him and got him back after 1 round of CPR, he did die a few days later). I just don't like the argument that the paramedic had no way of knowing his survival chances, and that everything should always be done in every case.


----------



## LondonMedic (Mar 6, 2010)

For reference, pictures of the scene; http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2088829.ece


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 6, 2010)

how does a 400lb guy move through that kind of mess?! where did the guy arrest? in the bathroom?


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 6, 2010)

So where exactly did he have room to fall?


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 6, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> So where exactly did he have room to fall?



Since when do you need room to fall, especially when you are obese?


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 6, 2010)

More of a where DID he fall question. I know when you go down, you go down.


----------

